# Mold on frames to be extracted?



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Should I wipe the frames to be extracted down with a light bleach solution a day prior to extraction? I had a couple of dead outs and one had about 70 pounds of capped honey. One of the hives had some mold in the frames and I stacked everything in a big tower on a screen bottom board I let it set until after Christmas so I would not make major mess when the place was already trashed. I do not plan on extracting anything that is not fully capped, but mold has a distinctive smell that I do not want to impart in any way on my honey.


----------



## BeeButler (Feb 1, 2011)

minz said:


> Should I wipe the frames to be extracted down with a light bleach solution a day prior to extraction? I had a couple of dead outs and one had about 70 pounds of capped honey. One of the hives had some mold in the frames and I stacked everything in a big tower on a screen bottom board I let it set until after Christmas so I would not make major mess when the place was already trashed. I do not plan on extracting anything that is not fully capped, but mold has a distinctive smell that I do not want to impart in any way on my honey.


Sorry for not answering the question, but I am in a similar boat so am interested in a more informative reply. I have 2.5 supers to extract. They don't appear moldy, but the caps have a dull haze - no fuzz, no smell, just a little different from fresh out of the hive. I'm going to extract this weekend, and was also wondering if I should spray them off and let dry, or if it is nothing to worry about in the experience of others. I look forward to answers to Minz' query.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd rather give moldy ones to bees and steal nice ones to extract...


----------

